# terminal et accent



## ngaubert (25 Mai 2004)

J'essaye en vain de faire apparaitre les accents correctement dans une fenêtre du terminal, jusqu'ici aucun succès, je sais pourtant que le terminal est capable d'afficher les caractères accentués puisque quand je fais du ssh sur une machine linux dans la fenêtre du terminal les noms de fichiers accentués apparaissent, et si je tappe un é sur mon clavier je vois bien un é à l'écran et non un \301 comme quand je suis en local sur mon mac....
Est-ce que quelq'un à réussi à faire ça avec Panther?


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (26 Mai 2004)

Dans le Menu Terminal va dans Réglages de la Fenêtre et dans l'Inspecteur qui apparait sélectionne Affichage. Là tu sélectionne le codage de caractères qu'il te faut (si tu ne le connais pas teste les tous .

J'en profite pour faire mon appel à l'aide, moi j'affiche parfaitement mes caractères accentués en revanche je n'arrive pas à éditer de fichiers en UTF-8 avec les éditeurs en mode texte comme nano ou vi. Est-ce quelqu'un aurait une piste vers un éditeur tout simple en mode texte qui soit capable sur Mac OS X d'éditer des fichiers en UTF-8 ?


----------



## ngaubert (26 Mai 2004)

Je ne pensais pas que je trouverais la solution à mon problème mais finalement après avoir chercher longtemps la voici pour ceux que cela intéresse, si vous utilisez bash  avec l'application terminal de panther  :

Dans les réglages de la fenêtre dans le menu Terminal vérifier que le codage des caractères est bien en Unicode UTF-8 (dans le sous-menu affichage)

Pour faire afficher correctement les noms de fichiers accentués il faut forcer ls à les afficher en utilisant l'option -v ex : $ls -v ~/Documents

Enfin pour taper les caractères accentués dans le terminal il faut entrer les commandes suivantes :

stty cs8 -istrip -parenb
bind 'set convert-meta off'
bind 'set meta-flag on'
bind 'set output-meta on'


si vous êtes satisfait de ses réglages vous pouvez les intégrer dans votre fichier .bash_profile (si il n'existe pas dans votre répertoire home vous pouvez le créer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  :
<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre> 

alias "ls"="ls -v"

stty cs8 -istrip -parenb
bind 'set convert-meta off'
bind 'set meta-flag on'
bind 'set output-meta on'

</pre><hr /> 

Nicolas


----------



## maousse (26 Mai 2004)

alors ça c'est un post utile !! Merci !

pour info, tu as trouvé le truc tout seul, ou tu nous caches des ressources inconnues ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







merci encore.


----------



## ngaubert (26 Mai 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> alors ça c'est un post utile !! Merci !
> 
> pour info, tu as trouvé le truc tout seul, ou tu nous caches des ressources inconnues ?
> 
> ...



En fait j'ai passé la soirée d'hier à googler, la raison pour laquelle je n'avais pas trouvé avant était que je cherchais des trucs du genre "accented character  terminal os x" et qu'il fallait plutôt chercher " unicode terminal os x" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai trouvé les deux parties de la réponses sur des forums, macnn et osxhints.


----------



## Gallenza (27 Mai 2004)

Je ne m'étais jamais penché sur le problème...MERCI, c'est BEAUCOUP mieux comme ça !!!!!!!


----------



## Bilbo (27 Mai 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> alors ça c'est un post utile !! Merci !
> 
> [...]
> 
> merci encore.



Pareil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## fanou (31 Mai 2004)

bonjour,
moi je suis repassé en tcsh et les commandes bind ne passent pas...
quelqu'un a une idée (a part revenir en bash...)
merci !


----------



## chup (31 Mai 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> moi je suis repassé en tcsh et les commandes bind ne passent pas...
> quelqu'un a une idée (a part revenir en bash...)
> merci !



Normal, ces binds étant spécifiques au Bash.
Pour Tcsh, je n'en ai pas la moindre idée.

Florian.


----------



## chup (31 Mai 2004)

Je viens de m'apercevoir que mon post était inutile.
J'en suis désolé.

Florian.


----------



## ngaubert (31 Mai 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> moi je suis repassé en tcsh et les commandes bind ne passent pas...
> quelqu'un a une idée (a part revenir en bash...)
> merci !



Remplace les inscructions bind par  set dspmbyte = "utf8" que tu met avec l'instruction stty...
dans ton .tcshrc ou .cshrc.....


----------



## fanou (1 Juin 2004)

Merci !


----------



## iManu (6 Juillet 2004)

ngaubert a dit:
			
		

> Remplace les inscructions bind par  set dspmbyte = "utf8" que tu met avec l'instruction stty...
> dans ton .tcshrc ou .cshrc.....


euh... tu peux préciser s'il teplait ?
Je suis aussi en tcsh 
J'ai ajouté:
#
 stty cs8 -istrip -parenb
 set dspmbyte = "utf8"
#
dans mon .tcshrc (ou équivalent), c'est ça ?

Ca affiche bien les caractères accentués, mais la complétion ne marche plus si je rentre un caractère accentué:
exemple:
cd Don tab complète en cd Données
mais cd Données ne marche pas...

Merci


----------



## olof (25 Janvier 2005)

ngaubert a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pensais pas que je trouverais la solution à mon problème mais finalement après avoir chercher longtemps la voici pour ceux que cela intéresse, si vous utilisez bash  avec l'application terminal de panther  :
> 
> Dans les réglages de la fenêtre dans le menu Terminal vérifier que le codage des caractères est bien en Unicode UTF-8 (dans le sous-menu affichage)
> 
> ...



Salut à tous,

super l'astuce, merci. Par contre, le ls -v ne fonctionne pas chez moi :


```
olof@olof:~/Music/Logic/Repetes/AnciensMorceaux/Bounces$ ls -v
Beuh.aif                 De??geuli.aif                   La haine.aif
Beuh.mp3                 De??geuli.mp3                   La haine.mp3
Centrale laitie??re.aif  L'heure d'une re??volution.aif  Last Way Down.aif
Centrale laitie??re.mp3  L'heure d'une re??volution.mp3  Last Way Down.mp3
```

De plus, la complétion automatique ne fonctionne pas   

Est-ce que quelqu'un a résolu ces problèmes ?

MEeci !


----------



## olof (26 Janvier 2005)

olof a dit:
			
		

> super l'astuce, merci. Par contre, le ls -v ne fonctionne pas chez moi :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



J'ai trouvé autre chose pour afficher les caractères accentués :


```
olof@olof:~/Music/Logic/Repetes/AnciensMorceaux/Bounces$ ls --show-control-charsBeuh.aif                 Dégeuli.aif                   La haine.aif
Beuh.mp3                 Dégeuli.mp3                   La haine.mp3
Centrale laitière.aif  L'heure d'une révolution.aif  Last Way Down.aif
Centrale laitière.mp3  L'heure d'une révolution.mp3  Last Way Down.mp3
```

Ca marche toujours pas pour la complétion, mais au moins le ls fonctionne !

Il suffit donc de créer un alias dans un fichier type .profile :

alias ls="/bin/ls --show-control-chars"

A+


----------



## fmv38 (23 Février 2005)

aLittleWoodElfe a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite pour faire mon appel à l'aide, moi j'affiche parfaitement mes caractères accentués en revanche je n'arrive pas à éditer de fichiers en UTF-8 avec les éditeurs en mode texte comme nano ou vi. Est-ce quelqu'un aurait une piste vers un éditeur tout simple en mode texte qui soit capable sur Mac OS X d'éditer des fichiers en UTF-8 ?



Ben TextEdit, tout simplement (choix de l'encodage dans le fenêtre d'enregistrement).


----------



## bompi (27 Février 2005)

S'il faut prendre des applis graphiques, autant prendre des logiciels plus sympa : TextWrangler (complet et gratuit) ou SubEthaEdit (gratuit en utilisation non-commerciale).
Sinon, je pense que NEdit doit en être capable (marche avec X11). NEdit, c'est très bien ...


----------



## melo22 (3 Octobre 2007)

moi ça marche presque, j'obtiens: e´ dans le terminal alors que je voudrai é. 
Voici ce que j'ai mis dans mon .profile


stty cs8 -istrip -parenb
bind 'set convert-meta off'
bind 'set meta-flag on'
bind 'set output-meta on'

alias ls="ls -rvG"


----------

